# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Help with Simplify 3D

## Hawk

I have Simplify 3D that I purchased about 6 months ago to use with my Wanaho i3. I just recently got the CTC Dual and am having a hard time getting good prints when using Simplify 3D. I have tried using the default settings for this printer and tweaking them some but no matter what I do the prints come out with several issues. The first is what looks like ringing, second looks like temporary under extrusion and lastly the top walls aren't filling in completely. I have tried going both ways on the extrusion multiplier and it doesn't help. I also added extra top walls, which didn't help either. I can slice the same stl with Makerbot Desktop and I don't have the same issues. The prints from it look good so I know it's not a hardware issue. Does anyone have any pointers on what to do or a fff file that could point me in the right direction? I can post some pictures if it will help. Thanks a lot.

----------


## Bassna

I can send you a factory file with my settings that I have used on CTC before. Shoot me a message on here maybe it can fix your problems

----------


## Hawk

As an update to everyone on this, I have been able to increase the print quality some with the help of others (thank you for the help) but I am not getting the same quality and speed consistently. Makerbot Desktop is outperforming Simplify3D on my printer. I still have no good explanation for it but it is what it is.

----------


## curious aardvark

weird. 
What printer profile are you actually using ?

----------


## Hawk

> weird. 
> What printer profile are you actually using ?


I've tried the CTC profile and the Makerbot Rep 1 profile as well as making numerous tweaks and changes to each. With my Wanhao i3, Simplify3D is far superior to Cura or any other slicer for that matter. Definitely odd but I don't know what else there is to do. Simplify3D support is not helpful in this situation, they want to blame the hardware even though Makerbot Desktop is functioning fine. Simplify3D was worth the money for use on my Wahnao but I do wish it would work as well on the CTC.

----------

